# Noise Anxiety of Olympic Proportion!



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, the Winter Olympics are coming to town in just over two weeks. Part of this includes all sorts of celebrations and events as part of the Cultural Olympiad. 

Some of these cultural events are taking place no more than two blocks from my house - the Heineken Holland House, and something called the OZone - where there will be nightly concerts for the duration of the games and *insert ominous music here* FIREWORKS on no less than three occasions.

Poor little Stogie has a serious fear of loud noises, which includes vacuums, fireworks, skateboards, and now fighter jets (the Canadian military has full use of the local airspace for the duration of the Olympics and are free to fly about whenever and wherever they want).

Stogie is an apartment dog, so we go for bathroom strolls every few hours. But his instinct when he hears a loud noise is to RUN... He just starts running faster than a speeding bullet and nothing will stop him except reaching the end of the leash. And once he hears a scary noise outside, he doesn't forget it and this means the whole outside world is a scary place... No more potty for at least that day, sometimes until the next... He shakes and hides under the pillow on the couch. But with two solid weeks of fireworks and concerts, I am very very worried about him. 

I have heard that chamomile supplements can help with anxiety. Has anyone tried them, or anything else? I don't like the idea of pills, but I also don't like the idea of internal combustion due to no pottying. 

Please share any thoughts and recommendations on dealing with noise anxiety!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I live in Maple Ridge. Far enough from the noise but close enough to home. Stogie may come and live with me for the Olympics! There, problem solved. 

He will have three havanese, one tiny poodle and a big old hunting dog for company so it will be like summer camp. 

Just offering......:becky:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh poor baby  Maddie is scared of loud noises, too. She is super afraid of kites; took her to Garry Point in Steveston once and there were kites making noise in the wind. She won't even get out of the car there anymore.

Definitely a little jealous of you Vancouverites that get to experience the Olympics. I was planning to come home for part of the festivities but school is too busy


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Stogie's mom, I'm so sorry, no advice to offer... unless, have you looked at the "Thunder Shirts" I think they are called? Maybe they might help? I'll see if I can find a link and add it in here. And, I really think I'd talk to the vet and at least have the pills on hand.

Found it! http://www.thundershirt.com/

The Thundershirts were talked about here on the Forum in a thread too.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9647&highlight=thundershirts

PepperToast, I think that's a wonderful offer, and if I were Stogie's mom, I'd be seriously considering it!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you keep the television on all day? Or maybe you can get one of those noise cds. What are they called? You have a choice of waves, music, a steady soothing noise that drowns out outside noise. Or maybe that calming music cd that was on another thread?


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, that's a very nice thing to offer PepperToast! 
My mom would take him (She lives on the less noisy end of Richmond), but I would prefer if it didn't have to come to that... 

Sheri, those ThunderShirts are very intriguing. I am seriously considering getting one now. 

Janan, is it white noise CDs you are referring to? I had thought of that... Last time we just turned on the dishwasher & the dryer, and turned the TV up. Every time there was a loud bang, I would squeak a toy in each hand to distract him... That seemed to help, but he was still scared when he was outside.

You guys are great. You're always so helpful and full of suggestions!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Stogie needs to be far, far away from the noise. He needs to come on a nice, quiet retreat in the Ozarks where the loudest thing he will hear is the occasional feed truck going to the nearby turkey farm. :becky:


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Stogie needs to be far, far away from the noise. He needs to come on a nice, quiet retreat in the Ozarks where the loudest thing he will hear is the occasional feed truck going to the nearby turkey farm. :becky:


No, he should come to a small town on Vancouver Island.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Stogie needs to be far, far away from the noise. He needs to come on a nice, quiet retreat in the Ozarks where the loudest thing he will hear is the occasional feed truck going to the nearby turkey farm. :becky:


That sounds good.


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Haha. You guys are all Hav-nappers!! Mind you, I am too. They are just so irresistible. 
The thought of not having Stogie gives ME anxiety. He is with me pretty much all day, every day... Sometimes I think I should have named him shadow, because he really is my little shadow.

deejay,
Where are you on the Island? I am so eternally in love with the Island and hope to live somewhere on that marvelous chunk of rock one day.


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

galaxie said:


> ... Garry Point in Steveston ...


I grew up in Steveston. Love it.
If Stogie has to go stay with Grandma, that's where he'll be!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

MyLittleStogie said:


> I grew up in Steveston. Love it.
> If Stogie has to go stay with Grandma, that's where he'll be!


Did you go to high school in Richmond, too? If yes, what school and grad year? Everyone from Richmond knows everyone else somehow!!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmm, with this serious a problem, I think I would take all the advice. I would have on hand the thundershirt to use just during the fireworks, I would have the music on beforehand, and I think I might try and give small amounts of really good treats when the noise starts, if he will eat. Trying as best you can to associate the noise with good treats. I would hesitate to give too much for fear of causing diarrhea. If you could somehow start beforehand with loud noises + super good treats, that would be good. Maybe drive near some construction, keeping him in the car so he won't run away, and feed him there, maybe??

One thing not to do: do not cuddle him and do lot's of talk and petting telling him everything will be ok. This works opposite on dogs than what we want. For some reason, they take all this extra attention to mean that there really is a problem and that is the reason you are trying to comfort them. It is so hard to do, but it really works best to ignore them as much as you can when they are whining and to go about your normal routine. Seeing you do your normal stuff, without the extra attention, helps to assure them that everything is fine. It is hard when they are whining, but one morning during a really bad storm I forgot to do this and instead comforted my thunder scared dog. She then got so upset that I thought she was going to hyperventilate.

edited: I just saw a mention from a vet about the possiblity of using a blanket to cover the dog, but this brings with it the risk of overheating the dog (I guess with a dog being upset, it raises their temp). Being the case, this is something to watch out for with the thundershirt. I guess some dogs might do well in a covered crate where the opening for air is only one one or two sides - but many dogs would do worse in this situation.


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Thought I should keep you all updated on our Olympic plan...

It seems like Stogie's anxiety is limited to the noises he hears outside, except for the vacuum. I'm guessing this is because he feels safe in the house? So, I have set reminders in my phone that will chime an hour before the fireworks on the three different nights. As well as the 2 nights with music drumming music -- just in case.

I will take him out to do his business before the noise starts and then turn on the washer/dryer, and the kitchen hood fan and turn up the volume on the TV. I think this should do it. If not, then Stogie will have a sleepover at grandma's house on the noisy nights.

WISH US LUCK! First night of fireworks will be Tuesday the 9th when the torch comes to town!


----------

